# Milan: restano le preoccupazioni sul progetto di Li.



## admin (21 Maggio 2017)

Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 21 maggio 2017, in merito alle vicende societarie rossonere, restano ancora intatte le preoccupazioni sul progetto messo in piedi da Yonghong Li. Il primo esame sarà rimborsare il fondo Elliott. Nonostante ciò, per costruire una società sana ed un giorno vincente, il Milan ha scelto di investire. E' questo il paradosso del momento ben chiaro alla nuova società.


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 21 maggio 2017, in merito alle vicende societarie rossonere, restano ancora intatte le preoccupazioni sul progetto messo in piedi da Yonghong Li. Il primo esame sarà rimborsare il fondo Elliott. Nonostante ciò, per costruire una società sana ed un giorno vincente, il Milan ha scelto di investire. E' questo il paradosso del momento ben chiaro alla nuova società.



non è affatto un paradosso. Exor quando i bianconeri salirono dalla B, diede 150 mln e più sotto forma di prestito alla Juve per tornare competitiva. In 3 anni, vincendo scudetti e rinforzando la rosa, con le plusvalenze e i ricavi champions, aumentarono il fatturato e adesso camminano con le proprie gambe.


----------



## Casnop (21 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 21 maggio 2017, in merito alle vicende societarie rossonere, restano ancora intatte le preoccupazioni sul progetto messo in piedi da Yonghong Li. Il primo esame sarà rimborsare il fondo Elliott. Nonostante ciò, per costruire una società sana ed un giorno vincente, il Milan ha scelto di investire. E' questo il paradosso del momento ben chiaro alla nuova società.


Un paradosso? Piuttosto regola di base di ogni progetto imprenditoriale: se vuoi massimizzare gli utili, devi espandere il fatturato e ridurre l'indebitamento finanziario e quello di gestione corrente. Su entrambi i lati devi investire su un progetto costruito su un piano industriale ben definito. È la logica degli eventi, non un paradosso.


----------



## Serginho (21 Maggio 2017)

Il paradosso, pensa te. Questi ragionano come dal salumiere


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (21 Maggio 2017)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Il paradosso, pensa te. Questi ragionano come dal salumiere


Ma veramente ahah


----------



## Doc55 (21 Maggio 2017)

Si rispetta l' opinione di tutti per carità'! Ma è veramente difficile accettare serenamente la ipotesi alternativa a quella definita " paradossale" dal corriere. Il giornalista avrebbe forse preferito che dopo l' acquisto,finanziato anche a debito, da un fondo si fosse proseguito con il piano (?!) industriale degli ultimi cinque anni in modo da risparmiare sempre più , finire certamente in serie B o , ipotesi più probabile, fallire? Mi chiedo però perché gli stessi dubbi non sono mai sorti nel corso della operazione Thoir-Moratti sostanzialmente simile!


----------



## Doctore (21 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 21 maggio 2017, in merito alle vicende societarie rossonere, restano ancora intatte le preoccupazioni sul progetto messo in piedi da Yonghong Li. Il primo esame sarà rimborsare il fondo Elliott. Nonostante ciò, per costruire una società sana ed un giorno vincente, il Milan ha scelto di investire. E' questo il paradosso del momento ben chiaro alla nuova società.



scommetto che l articolo è della colombo amica del gallinaceo


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Maggio 2017)

Esiste un'altra via per rinforzare una squadra di calcio se non investendo?
Ah si, la bacchetta magica per trasformare i ranocchi in principi.
Ma mi posso alzare alla domenica mattina e, sorseggiando il mio caffè , leggere queste boiate????
Uno che scrive cosi non sarebbe nemmeno buono per scrivere su topolino perchè verrebbe sbugiardato subito dal bambino di turno.


----------



## Igniorante (21 Maggio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> non è affatto un paradosso. Exor quando i bianconeri salirono dalla B, diede 150 mln e più sotto forma di prestito alla Juve per tornare competitiva. In 3 anni, vincendo scudetti e rinforzando la rosa, con le plusvalenze e i ricavi champions, aumentarono il fatturato e adesso camminano con le proprie gambe.



Esatto, noi abbiamo anche il vantaggio di avere molto appeal in Asia, rispetto alla Juve di allora.
Difficilmente, se non investi, hai dei guadagni...specie se decidi di rilevare una società marcia e disorganizzata...e anche se rilevassi la Juve sarebbe in parte lo stesso discorso, dato che nel mondo del calcio bastano un 3 anni per ritrovarti con una squadra vecchia e perdente che non se la fila più nessuno (e noi ne sappiamo qualcosa).


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Maggio 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Un paradosso? Piuttosto regola di base di ogni progetto imprenditoriale: se vuoi massimizzare gli utili, devi espandere il fatturato e ridurre l'indebitamento finanziario e quello di gestione corrente. Su entrambi i lati devi investire su un progetto costruito su un piano industriale ben definito. È la logica degli eventi, non un paradosso.


Questa è la stessa gente che, quando si parla di politica economica nel paese, difende la spending review.


----------



## Crox93 (21 Maggio 2017)

In base al nuovo regolamento del Forum evito di commentare. Non c'é nulla da dire su sta roba


----------



## goleador 70 (21 Maggio 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> In base al nuovo regolamento del Forum evito di commentare. Non c'é nulla da dire su sta roba



.


----------



## sballotello (21 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 21 maggio 2017, in merito alle vicende societarie rossonere, restano ancora intatte le preoccupazioni sul progetto messo in piedi da Yonghong Li. Il primo esame sarà rimborsare il fondo Elliott. Nonostante ciò, per costruire una società sana ed un giorno vincente, il Milan ha scelto di investire. E' questo il paradosso del momento ben chiaro alla nuova società.



ce ne faremo una ragione


----------



## Ruuddil23 (21 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 21 maggio 2017, in merito alle vicende societarie rossonere, restano ancora intatte le preoccupazioni sul progetto messo in piedi da Yonghong Li. Il primo esame sarà rimborsare il fondo Elliott. Nonostante ciò, per costruire una società sana ed un giorno vincente, il Milan ha scelto di investire. E' questo il paradosso del momento ben chiaro alla nuova società.



E se anche il prestito non fosse rimborsato ed Elliott si prendesse il Milan? Non vedrei il problema onestamente.


----------



## addox (21 Maggio 2017)

Questi ci sono rimasti male perché i nuovi proprietari hanno intenzione di investire e non di fallire. Stanno messi male, ma tanto.


----------



## galianivatene (22 Maggio 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Esiste un'altra via per rinforzare una squadra di calcio se non investendo?


Aspettando i giorni del condor, suonando citofoni e con una sana dose di buone relazioni con i procuratori.

Dopo di che...attaccare!!

Facile, no? Invece questi pensano a buttare soldi investendo, che sprovveduti...


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Maggio 2017)

Ma per ANNI come mai nessuno ha avanzato DUBBI sul PROGETTO di Berlusconi e Galliani di ridurre il Milan ad una udinese qualunque riducendo di oltre un terzo il fatturato e distruggendo la rosa per abbassare il monte ingaggi col risultato di aumentare di contro le commissioni ai procuratori (utilissime nella programmazione eh...) e producendo comunque passivi da decine di milioni di euro per assestarsi come settima ottava forza del campionato?

Quel "progetto" evidentemente non creava dubbi vero?..eh no lì si diceva "Berlusconi e Galliani sanno come si vince"


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (22 Maggio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma per ANNI come mai nessuno ha avanzato DUBBI sul PROGETTO di Berlusconi e Galliani di ridurre il Milan ad una udinese qualunque riducendo di oltre un terzo il fatturato e distruggendo la rosa per abbassare il monte ingaggi col risultato di aumentare di contro le commissioni ai procuratori (utilissime nella programmazione eh...) e producendo comunque passivi da decine di milioni di euro per assestarsi come settima ottava forza del campionato?
> 
> Quel "progetto" evidentemente non creava dubbi vero?..eh no lì si diceva "Berlusconi e Galliani sanno come si vince"


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Maggio 2017)

Sono qui che tremo


----------



## Mika (22 Maggio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Sono qui che tremo



... godendomi Musacchio


----------



## MaschioAlfa (22 Maggio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>



Manda una lettera a sti maledetti.
E chiedigli Dov erano da sei anni a questa parte...


----------



## wfiesso (22 Maggio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma per ANNI come mai nessuno ha avanzato DUBBI sul PROGETTO di Berlusconi e Galliani di ridurre il Milan ad una udinese qualunque riducendo di oltre un terzo il fatturato e distruggendo la rosa per abbassare il monte ingaggi col risultato di aumentare di contro le commissioni ai procuratori (utilissime nella programmazione eh...) e producendo comunque passivi da decine di milioni di euro per assestarsi come settima ottava forza del campionato?
> 
> Quel "progetto" evidentemente non creava dubbi vero?..eh no lì si diceva "Berlusconi e Galliani sanno come si vince"



92 minuti di applausi


----------



## MrPeppez (23 Maggio 2017)

Cominciano tutti ad avere paura


----------

